# Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB



## Anglerprofi99 (22. September 2010)

Hallo Leute !

Ich möchte mir bald ein Satz neue Rollen zur Verfügung legen. Ich möchte mir gleich 2 rollen holen die mehr als 500m / 0,35 mm haben. Nun stellt sich die Frage ob ich die Shimano Ultegra CI4 hole oder die Shimano Ultegra XTB. Welche vorteile haben beide Rollen?
Frontbremssystem oder Freilauf ist mir erstmal egal, da ich mit beiden klar komme und ich nicht sehr große Unterschiede sehe.
Und zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten ??

Shimano CI4 :
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-xsa-p-22897&cName=rollen-frontbremse-c-33_37

Shimano XTB :
http://www.fettekarpfen.de/rollen/freilaufrollen/shimano-ultegra-xtb-14000.html


MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Keine Ahnung von den Rollen oder traut ihr euch nicht ??


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Die Ultegra C14 ist meiner Meinung nach völlig überteuert. Die XTB bekommst du für weniger als 200€, die C14 über 200€, wohl nur wegen dem anderem Material (die c14 ist leichter). Unnütz, an einer Karpfenrute ist es nicht schlimm wenn die Rolle etwas wiegt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

aha also meinst du das die XTB die bessere wäre..


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Die C14 ist einfach nur zu teuer für eigentlich die selbe Technik.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Ich wollte grad fragen sind diese beide Rollen bis auf das andere Material sonst nicht genau gleich bzw wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen XSB/XSA und XTB ? 

Die 14000er XTB bekommst du für max 150€, zb hier http://www.nordfishing77.de/

Ich würde ganz klar die XTB nehmen, nur reicht mir selbst das 5500er Modell, weil da auch 400m+ Geflecht drauf gehen.


Gruß


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Verstehe nicht warum du unbedingt so teuer einkaufen möchtest. Die günstigste Alternative wäre eine Shimano Tribal XTA. Ist die gleiche Rolle wie die neue XTB. Hat zwar ne dämliche Tribaloptik aber ist deutlich günstiger. 
Habe mir selbst schon bei Nordfishing77 2 Shimano Super Ultegras 6000 XSA geholt. Habe pro Stück 157€ gezahlt!

http://nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_Rollen_Weitwurfrollen.htm


----------



## Knigge007 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

loool ne Tribal Rolle musst aber mögen.... ich würd se nichmal geschenkt nehmen.... außer se würd 400€ kosten, dann würd ich se aber zerlegen und Neu lackieren, so kannst ja nich ans Wasser ! |supergri


----------



## yassin (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

hey,
wollte den Thread mal wieder hoch holen, da ich ende nächsten Jahres ein Drilling neuer Rollen haben wollte.
da ich im Moment nur 2 Daiwa Rollen habe, für nächstes Jahr aber wieder drei Rollen brauche(3 Ruten sind erlaubt) wollte ich mir anfang des Jahres schon eine von meinen "zukünftigen" holen, weil mich die Daiwas ein paar mal enttäuscht haben und ich von denen keine 3te mehr haben will.

mich interessieren die beiden oben genannten Modelle von Shimano, wollte dafür aber keinen neuen Thread auf machen
Also, kann mittlerweile schon einer von euch Berichten was die Rollen am Wasser fürn Eindruck machen?

Ich wünsche euch schonmal allen ein Frohes Fest!|wavey:
In dem Sinne,...haut in die Tasten


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Also Ich habe beide rollen bei meinem Angelladen begrabbelt. Ich finde Die Shimano Ultegra XTB 14000 am besten sie hat eine stabile Achse, ein geniales Frontbremssystem ( was ich vorher gar nich kannte  ) und naja die restlichen Extras kannste dir jaa selber durchlesen. Die 5500er Version reicht aber in vielen Fällen auch schon aus 

Die andere Rolle ist mir persönlich zu teuer da ich eigentlich nur auf Distanzen von mindestens 200m fische. Und vom Design her finde ich die XTB irgendwie besser. 

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## yassin (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

ja, das design von der XTB bockt mich auch mehr an.
das Bremssystem ist zwar kein muss aber ein nettes Extra :g

Da ich hauptsächlich werfen muss und das meist ganzschön weit brauch ich halt ne Rolle mit einwandfreier Schnurverlegung, großer Spule,etc.

vielleicht können ja ein paar andere noch was zum Thema zu sagen...und vielleicht auch mögliche Schwachpunkte der Rollen aufdecken.
bin dieses Jahr echt ganzschön entäuscht worden von meinen jetzigen Rollen,...aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Das Bremssystem ist geil:k Also finde ich. 
Also ich habe nichts gefunden was an dieser Rolle ein Schwachpunkt sein soll #c
Die Rolle ist auch nicht soo kantig wie die BBLC.
Und bei nordfishing77 bekommste die für 150€ ! Also ich werd sie mir bestimmt holen 

Gruß


----------



## pfefferladen (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

gugst du hier.

Geiles Teil ich werd mir eine holen zum Feedern.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...I4-4500-XSA-Neuheit-2011_c74-128_p8918_x2.htm


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Meiner Meinung nach nehmen sich die Beiden Rollen nicht viel, außer vielleicht ein wenig im Gewicht, im Design, Anzahl der Kugellager und einem anderen Bremssystem. Ansonsten ist der Rest so gut wie gleich. 

Aber es ist jaa natürlich deine Entscheidung.


----------



## yassin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra CI4 vs. Shimano Ultegra XTB*

Joa...ich habe ja noch ein bisschen zeit 
aber ich denke dass es die XTB wird...mag dunkle Rollen irgendwie lieber:k :q

und wegen son paar gramm |rolleyes...die Rute liegt sowieso meist auf den Banksticks oder dem Pod...

vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch der eine oder andere zu Wort.|wavey:


----------

